# AOS Award Lookup



## Kramer Chids (Aug 28, 2012)

Is there a way to search a Paph. clone that has been awareded by the AOS to see dimensions and pictures or anything?

Edit - I probably should have put this question in the awards section. Duh.


----------



## cattmad (Aug 28, 2012)

i'm gonna say AQ plus


----------



## Shiva (Aug 28, 2012)

Or OrchidWiz!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2012)

Yep!


----------



## Kramer Chids (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you all very much. I will look into those.


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 29, 2012)

Depends on how long ago the AOS awards you are looking for were issued. OrchidWiz has a killer comparison chart for measurements of awarded plants, but if you are looking specifically for AOS awards, I don't believe OrchidWiz has added any new AOS award data in the last couple years. Awards granted by other organizations are more current.
I'm not aware of a similar comparison utility in AQPlus.


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2012)

But keep in mind that size only counts for a minority of the points in a total score. So it's probably more important to look at form and color. So for that you need to plow through a bunch of pictures. And either OW or AQ will have the dimensions next to all the pics as you sort through them.


----------



## Ray (Aug 30, 2012)

Scott Ware said:


> <snip> I don't believe OrchidWiz has added any new AOS award data in the last couple years.</snip>


Yeah, the awards and photos are there, but the supporting data isn't. If I recall correctly, that is due to the AOS' contention that the data is copyrighted... (Which I disagree with).


----------



## tenman (Sep 2, 2012)

Rick said:


> But keep in mind that size only counts for a minority of the points in a total score. So it's probably more important to look at form and color. So for that you need to plow through a bunch of pictures. And either OW or AQ will have the dimensions next to all the pics as you sort through them.



Yes, size only counts for so many points, but they are the FIRST points and at least around here, unless the plant belongs to a judge, if the size is less than previously awarded, the plant will not be considered.


If the plant belongs to a judge it is awared regardless of merit.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2012)

Play nice Tenis!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2012)

He's just calling it like he sees it...


----------



## Kramer Chids (Sep 4, 2012)

Is there someone out there with either of these two programs that can IM me and look up an awarded clone for me? I got an awarded division of a micranthum and would love a little more information on it.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 8, 2012)

tell us what the clone is so we can look it up.


----------



## Kramer Chids (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you, Oz. It's Paph. micranthum 'Duncan York' AM/AOS 11-I #4.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 9, 2012)

Kramer Chids said:


> Thank you, Oz. It's Paph. micranthum 'Duncan York' AM/AOS 11-I #4.



see pm.


----------

